# How do I change my username?



## Keith Silvas (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd like not to use my real name. Registering through facebook was the only option I saw, and it didn't allow me to choose a user name. Can I change my username?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

We have summoned @EleGirl--she is the fixer! And will merge posts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Keith Silvas said:


> I'd like not to use my real name. Registering through facebook was the only option I saw, and it didn't allow me to choose a user name. Can I change my username?


What do you want your user name changed to? Send me a private message with the name you want and I'll take care of it.


----------

